

YouTube Live's Big Debut: Pretty Small - pakafka
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20081123/youtubes-big-live-debut-pretty-small/

======
pg
I wish they would get rid of that notice about cookies. Every other site uses
cookies and no one else seems to need a notice about it.

